

Lighthouse: Decentralized Kickstarter - tikhon
http://blog.vinumeris.com/2014/05/17/lighthouse/

======
axefrog
When you decentralise something, you tend to take away moderation and
curation, which keep the general quality of offerings above a certain bar. I'd
be curious what the author of this project suggests in this regard, or what
measures he has put in place to mitigate the degradation of quality that can
come from not having any kind of moderation or curation.

~~~
yzzxy
This is true to a certain extent... but those moderation and curation features
can still be added on at a higher level. In fact, opening the storefront
itself to competition could result in a better curation and moderation
experience for the user.

~~~
cfreeman
So just like bittorrent, which is decentralized but has many (centralized)
trackers of varying quality.

~~~
yzzxy
Yes, thank you for articulating that better than I could.

------
icebraining
This is what I find interesting in bitcoin :)

It seems to me that instead of having to manually sync files or setup a
server, Lighthouse itself could include a small BitTorrent library, and then
you could just share a magnet link (with its own protocol handler, of course,
e.g. "lighthouse:") and have the software fetch the contract and pledge files
from other peers.

In fact, using the protocols which are behind Tribler[1], you could even
browse and search for projects in a decentralized way, and probably even allow
the project creator to automatically fetch the pledge files.

Fun stuff!

[1] [http://www.tribler.org/](http://www.tribler.org/)

~~~
mike_hearn
I think "BitTorrent Sync" already provides a shared folder that works this
way, does it not?

I guess it could be integrated into the app, but often if you can share a link
you can also just share a file. For the serverless case I guess pledgers and
project owners will often not be online at the same time anyway.

